# Can't add files to /usr/local/ww/apache22/data in order to publish



## razzledazzle200 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just did a fresh install, first time, and I cannot put any files in the /usr/local/www/apache22/data folder in order to publish on the Web. I get an 'access denied' error. The install was difficult but fun. But I've spent three days trying to figure out how to publish, and I can't figure it out. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## razzledazzle200 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got it! Can't use a gui (drag and drop). Long time Windows user here. Got to get used to command line usage. Thanks anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

Handbook: Chapter 3 Unix basics; 3.3 Permissions


----------

